# Estação de temperatura - made by *Dave*



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Após mais uma ausência, eis que regresso com mais novidades, desta vez é uma estação de temperatura construída por mim.

O objectivo era construir uma "estação" que me fornecesse uma elevada precisão de temperatura, recorrendo ao menor numero possível de componentes, evitando assim custos desnecessários também...

As partes principais são: 1 PIC 16f88, 1 display de 7 segmentos e 1 sensor de alta precisão LM35.

O sensor LM35 é um sensor de enorme precisão em que o valor "dado" em mV é proporcional aos ºC... sabendo isto, usei uma tensão de referência de 0,5V e o conversor ADC do PIC para ter a temperatura...

Ora como o conversor é de 10bits, então 50ºC / 1023 = *0.0489ºC* esta é a precisão de medida.
Isto é fantástico, pois consigo detectar todas as correntes de ar, uma vez que a leitura é feita a cada 3s.

O micro-controlador também me mostra a temperatura máxima e a temperatura mínima a cada 2min de funcionamento sendo estas renovadas cada vez que desligo o aparelho...

De lado podem ver 3 LED's que simbolizam as 3 casas de numeração, dezenas, unidades e o decimal.

PS: na ponta do cabo cinzento, a 2m de distância, está ligado o sensor de temperatura.







Aqui ainda estava na placa de testes...

[VIDEO]http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/?action=view&current=IMG_4164.mp4[/VIDEO]

Mais informação é só perguntar.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

Fascinante
Esses materiais são muito caros?


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

stormy disse:


> Fascinante
> Esses materiais são muito caros?



O mais caro aí é a PCB, que me custou cerca de 10€.

O resto custa tudo abaixo dos 5€.... o PIC ronda os 4,5€, o sensor os 2,5€, o display os 2€...

Mas friso novamente o objectivo, que era de ter algo com muita precisão usando o menor numero de materiais...
Mas posso meter 3 displays e multiplexar a saída... mas aí ja´iria ter de "alargar" o circuito...



Cumps


----------



## Paulo H (20 Nov 2010 às 23:29)

Dave, parabéns pelo projecto! 

Parece-me fantástico, aliar meteorologia, electrónica, sensores, enfim tudo projectado e montado por ti! E os preços são bem acessíveis! As peças encomendas pela net?

O sensor é muito sensível à radiação directa? Para não estar sempre a variar a temperatura instantânea, dava jeito um processador que devolvesse um output da média de temperaturas num intervalo de tempo definido (ex: 20 segundos). Não sou especialista em electrónica e sensores, mas com uma placa de aquisição de dados poderias ligar a um pc e memorizar os dados, penso que algumas placas já vêm com software para o interface! E depois é só exportar dados para uma página da net, muito fácil não é? Tou a brincar.. 

Outra forma de evitares essas leituras instantâneas de temperatura, será talvez, isolares um pouco o sensor (ex: plástico fino, ou algodão, sei lá..), de forma a variar mais lentamente! Mas varia apenas 1 décima de grau a cada leitura, varia quanto?

Enfim, como vês já nos puseste a pensar!  Parabéns pelo teu projecto, tens agora muito para explorar e desenvolver ainda mais!


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

Então, conterrâneo (), antes de responder a algumas questões, fica desde já o meu agradecimento pelo seu comentário.



Paulo H disse:


> Parece-me fantástico, aliar meteorologia, electrónica, sensores, enfim tudo projectado e montado por ti! E os preços são bem acessíveis! As peças encomendas pela net?



Sim, é sem dúvida algo fantástico.
Tenho andado meio "fugido" mas nunca me esqueci desta casa nem desta comunidade!
Já noutros post's mostrei que é bem possível aliar a electrónica à meteorologia, resultando numa fusão "ideal".

Os componentes foram todos encomendados pela NET...



Paulo H disse:


> O sensor é muito sensível à radiação directa? Para não estar sempre a variar a temperatura instantânea, dava jeito um processador que devolvesse um output da média de temperaturas num intervalo de tempo definido (ex: 20 segundos). Não sou especialista em electrónica e sensores, mas com uma placa de aquisição de dados poderias ligar a um pc e memorizar os dados, penso que algumas placas já vêm com software para o interface! E depois é só exportar dados para uma página da net, muito fácil não é? Tou a brincar..



O sensor é bastante sensível... qualquer radiação irá fazer com que a temperatura seja influenciada.
Neste meu projecto (primeira fase) a intenção é mesmo esta, ter a cada 3s a temperatura instantânea, pois é a forma mais indicada de saber e dar conta de qualquer alteração atmosférica.
De momento, apenas reporto dados à noite, pois procuro um RS (também homemade) que seja quase tão fiável como a estação.
Tudo o que sugere, é possível ser feito  mas a ideia inicial não era esta, este mini projecto resultou de um desvio do original (também por falta de tempo e vontade em ver algo de concreto).
Originalmente a ideia (e continua a ser...) será a de fazer uma sonda totalmente autónoma, que registe a cada 10min os valores de temperatura, humidade relativa e pressão atmosférica num cartão de memoria SD/MMC.
A sonda levará baterias que duraram para pelo menos 1 mês de funcionamento. O grande problema reside em encontrar sensores de temp/HR/pressão quer seja tudo junto, quer seja individualmente... à excepção do de temperatura, que é muito preciso e consegue-se encontrar, os outros já não é bem assim...
Daí que estou a pensar avançar com algo, mas que fará apenas leitura/registo de temperatura... esta sonda deveria estar ao dispor da comunidade, cada um que a "requisitasse" pagaria apenas os portes e, no final de cada "estudo", regressaria para que fosse feita uma "revisão" aos equipamentos.

Mas isso é outra história...



Paulo H disse:


> Outra forma de evitares essas leituras instantâneas de temperatura, será talvez, isolares um pouco o sensor (ex: plástico fino, ou algodão, sei lá..), de forma a variar mais lentamente! Mas varia apenas 1 décima de grau a cada leitura, varia quanto?



Fazendo a média era uma boa opção no seguimento daquilo que o Paulo pretende... não seria difícil...



Paulo H disse:


> Enfim, como vês já nos puseste a pensar!  Parabéns pelo teu projecto, tens agora muito para explorar e desenvolver ainda mais!



 Só dou dores de cabeça .

Como já disse em cima, vou tentar desenvolver mais um pouco e conseguir concretizar a sonda....


Com os melhores cumprimentos,
David Martins


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

Hoje fiz alguns testes, um deles foi meter o sensor a medir a temperatura corporal... vejam só, marcou 37,2ºC.

Até agora tudo mais que certo...


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

Excelente iniciativa

Não te esqueças de registar a patente


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

MSantos disse:


> Excelente iniciativa
> 
> Não te esqueças de registar a patente



Não é fácil copiar isto... pois falta o código fonte eheh .


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

Está para breve a construção da versão 2.

Esta primeira tinha como objectivo fazer uma leitura rigorosa e apresentar os valores num único display, isto para utilizar o menor numero possível de componentes.

A segunda versão irá contar com:
* mais precisão de leitura;
* 3 display's (dezenas - unidades - decimal);
* tempo entre leituras ao sensor = 5s;
* mostra extremos com o clique de um botão;
* no circuito, tensão de +10V e +5V para habilitar o sensor a "ler" temperaturas negativas;
* possibilidade de fazer "auto-reset" aos extremos a cada 24h;


Infelizmente, como já disse atrás, sensores de HR são muito raros e por isso, vou continuar a apostar no que há... LM35 um sensor de temperatura de elevada precisão e relativamente barato e fácil de encontrar.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Dez 2010 às 15:40)

*Dave* disse:


> Está para breve a construção da versão 2.
> 
> Esta primeira tinha como objectivo fazer uma leitura rigorosa e apresentar os valores num único display, isto para utilizar o menor numero possível de componentes.
> 
> ...



Só por curiosidade, o pic programas-te em Assembler directamente?

Parabéns pela iniciativa.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

lsalvador disse:


> Só por curiosidade, o pic programas-te em Assembler directamente?
> 
> Parabéns pela iniciativa.



Eu programei o meu em C...


----------



## amando96 (7 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Escelente, estou para fazer algo parecido, nunca mais arranjo tempo, tenho aqui alguma parte teórica, mas acho que vou usar um AVR, todos os dados guardados num cartão SD 
Onde mandaste fazer o PCB?


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

amando96 disse:


> Escelente, estou para fazer algo parecido, nunca mais arranjo tempo, tenho aqui alguma parte teórica, mas acho que vou usar um AVR, todos os dados guardados num cartão SD
> Onde mandaste fazer o PCB?



Eu estou à espera que me chegue o 18f2550 para implementar lá as bibliotecas e ligar a um MMC/SD.


A PCB foi feita pela G7electrónica...


----------



## amando96 (7 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

Era para usar o 18F2550, mas tenho um problema com o programador de PICs, para programar AVRs uso o arduino 

Mandaste vir sample?

PS: calculei que fosse a G7  ficaste satisfeito com o serviço?


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

Sim... fiquei bastante satisfeito .

Infelizmente, não tenho muito tempo, pois tenho vários projectos em mãos que também gostava de realizar, mas esta semana já deve chegar o PIC e quero ver se aprendo a utilizar as bibliotecas para criar um ficheiro *.CSV, com valores de temperatura para poder fazer o gráfico...


Mas este terá de ficar só lá mais para as férias... tenho antes disso de realizar a 2ª versão desta pequena estação, fazer algumas modificações importantes e dedicar-me a outros...


----------

